# How to dry your wood



## alblancher (Nov 19, 2011)

Saw this article in Mother Earth News about obtaining and drying firewood.  Worth a quick read, I picked up a trick or two about how to make splitting easier.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/modern-homesteading/how-to-dry-firewood-zm0z11zkon.aspx


----------



## flash (Nov 19, 2011)

We use one of those electric wood splitters from DR. Works good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2011)

Good link Al !

A lot of good info there.

Simplified:

Makes it easy when the dead trees are so close to the house.

Note the almost empty firewood rack on left.








Rack holds 2 cords (My son made it for me).

Stack wood in a single width, like Al's link says.

The stuff on the far left is already seasoned.







Bear


----------



## alblancher (Nov 19, 2011)

Bear,

Sure wish I had one of those power splitters but the only wood I need is for my smoker so I split by hand.  Even that little bit is a pain if you don't split as soon as you cut it or when it's almost completely dry.  Trying to split damp pecan by hand is a lot of work.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Bear,
> 
> Sure wish I had one of those power splitters but the only wood I need is for my smoker so I split by hand.  Even that little bit is a pain if you don't split as soon as you cut it or when it's almost completely dry.  Trying to split damp pecan by hand is a lot of work.


That splitter is not mine---It's my buddies. I worked with him for 20 years.

We do a lot of swapping up here, with expensive items. I got one of his Son's a job working for my Son. I borrow his splitter. He borrows my woodworking equipment. That way we don't all have to buy the same expensive stuff. Works great, as long as everybody takes care of the equipment. I'm too old for that hand-splitting crap!!!

Bear


----------



## jalan43 (Nov 19, 2011)

Years ago, I owned a farmers market and we sold firewood in the winter. We averaged about 100 to 125 cords a season. When I needed to dry it faster, 4 to 6 months, instead of a year, we would cross stack the split wood. This enabled the air to pass over more of the exposed wood. Love the rack, they definetely make drying easier!


----------



## eman (Nov 19, 2011)

Great idea about using the tire to hold logs while splitting.


----------



## alblancher (Nov 19, 2011)

I can here the family now.  Al, why do you have a tire nailed to that log?  I spend most of my time when splitting bending down and picking up the logs that fall off the stump after wacking with the maul and splitting wedge.  That is a good idea and I will make use of it.


----------

